# AMT Backup .380 at the Shoot Range



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A few weeks ago, I purchased a used AMT 380 backup. I was wanting a beat-around weapon, when I was working around the home and such. I read reviews on this pistols and read everything from "expect 3 misfires out of every five rounds you try to shoot" to "I shot everything that would fit into this pistol and have never had a misfire" so I really didn't know what to expect. Because of work, weather, and other things going on, this was the first day I had to fire it and see for myself, what I had.
I fired 40 rounds of _Herters_ FMJ and 10 rounds of _Hornaday's Critical Defense_ Every round fired flawlessly Except it did stovepipe once after firing the final round in a clip. I was shooting about 15 yards and putting every round in a sheet of 8.5X11 paper. (which may say more about my shooting ability than the weapon?)
For what I wanted it for, I am happy with it. Not perfect, but satisfied at how it performed.
View attachment 10134


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

congrats on the weapon. Sounds like a winner to me. Be a great kick around gun.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I have one and was pleasantly surprised at how accurate I could be with it. I really didn't expect much from it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> I have one and was pleasantly surprised at how accurate I could be with it. I really didn't expect much from it.


Yeah, I was too, for me it's just what the name says a "back up" weapon. or in my case a pistol to carry in places you wouldn't want to carry a nice pistol. Thanks everyone for their replies.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Had one years ago.
Good pocket gun at the time
Be careful of your hand position--- it can get bit by the slide, I know!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Hope yours continues to perform well for you. I had one, and we had some serious disagreements. Lots of stovepipes and even had a bullet lodge in the barrel. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough. That gun turned me against .380 forever.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> A few weeks ago, I purchased a used AMT 380 backup. I was wanting a beat-around weapon, when I was working around the home and such. I read reviews on this pistols and read everything from "expect 3 misfires out of every five rounds you try to shoot" to "I shot everything that would fit into this pistol and have never had a misfire" so I really didn't know what to expect. Because of work, weather, and other things going on, this was the first day I had to fire it and see for myself, what I had.
> I fired 40 rounds of _Herters_ FMJ and 10 rounds of _Hornaday's Critical Defense_ Every round fired flawlessly Except it did stovepipe once after firing the final round in a clip. I was shooting about 15 yards and putting every round in a sheet of 8.5X11 paper. (which may say more about my shooting ability than the weapon?)
> For what I wanted it for, I am happy with it. Not perfect, but satisfied at how it performed.
> View attachment 10134


Maybe you should try firing rounds from a magazine. That pistol is really not designed for clips.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats Dave,
It's always nice when the critics and worries about what they said turns out to be unfounded. I've found that most all firearms of current or recent manufacture work well, there are the lemons, yet you are just as likely to got a lemon from one company as you are from another. Sounds like you got a winner.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree with Seneca on his post. Many issues can plague the performance of a firearm. People bring in their firearms in my business because they do not function correctly. Most is do to "neglect" on the owners part. They will blame everything possible on the firearm that goes wrong, but in reality it's their fault for not mantaining their weapon. Yes their are lemons in all products but all are NOT lemons. Using the cheap of dirty ammo in a American made firearm with tight tolerances is likely not the best combination. Were foreign made weapons do not have the tighter tolerances and is pretty much made around their dirtier ammo. I see this continuously in my shop as a gunsmith. I tell them this and they look at me like I'm a fool. Most firearms will not like certain ammo, thats just a give me, then their certain ammo a firearm will like and have no issue, feeding, depensing the empty, & accuracy. Case materials, bullet projectile configurations all have an issue to firearms functioning. I own nice quality firearms and some inexpenisive firearms, most have issues with certain types ammo. I have 1911's, I'm taking about M1911's that I've done performance mod's on, match grade barrels, slide/frame fits, performance triggers, all the good stuff possibly can be done & they do not like all ammo. 

I run across this all the time from preppers sending me Mosin's, SKS's and other post war weapons they have performance issues. . They see how my SKS's perform and how well they group and they wonder why theirs isnt. They not happy about their groups and they contact me and my suggestion to them is to let me completely tear it down. It needs a thorough cleaning to remove any old cosmo-line & old power \oil residue. A careful inspection of all parts is a must. They want their SKS's to perform like mine, accurate & reliable. These guns in their days were reliable and moderately accurate for being mass produced for war time. But since then post war times, storage most have never seen a thoroughly good cleaning either. This is most of the problems why used firearms purchased foreign or American made have their issues.......caused by their owners....lack of maintenance. This causes excessive wear on parts and becomes a real safety issue.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Comgrats. My DAO AMT Backup is a truely great little performer. Right up there with the PPK


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I had a PPK and carried it as a backup on my ankle for many years. The only issue I had with it was that it scraped my hand every time the slide cycled. I have some experience with AMT weapons, The .380 Backup, the Lightning 10/22 clone and the Hardballer 1911 clone. All were good weapons as I recall and every one reasonably priced and fun to shoot. I moved into 5 shot J frame revolvers on my ankle after that. Now I just carry a Glock 26 in a belly band wrapped around my vest with spare magazine, a bearclaw and other neat stuff. I just can't use an ankle holster any more. My back is ready for the scrap yard. Blowback operated .380s can be finicky. I'd look at the ammo first then those old magazines next if any other issues arise. One stovepipe isn't a big deal really.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great news Dave. Glad that backup is working for you.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Comgrats. My DAO AMT Backup is a truely great little performer. Right up there with the PPK


Thanks Sarge, it was your post, a few weeks ago, that inspired me to give the AMT a try, I am not disappointed.
Oops! perhaps it was BigWheels post that inspired me, I don't know, I'm old, somebodies did.
View attachment 10137


----------

